# Discussion ideas...



## GouRonin (Jun 13, 2002)

1) Posture
2) Movement
3) Breathing
4) Relaxation

Maybe not all in that order but heck, discuss! Whaddya think?


----------



## Roland (Jun 13, 2002)

...all four are pretty dependant on each other.
If you wish to assign an order of inportance, it would have to be based on individual needs at any given time.

 I say that posture, including stance, is what is most important for a begginer to learn. Then movement, footwork, would be next.
Of course you have to be relaxed to be able to do anything, to be aware of things around you, and to be able to react if needed.
Yet, you are can never truly be relaxed without good, controled breathing.
 I have believed for a long time, that if you control your breathing, you are pretty much in control of your self. Physically & mentally.

Heck, the only people who don't breath, are dead. lol


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 16, 2002)

I would say learning to relax is most important for a begininer, they are so tight and tense when starting. 

My problem is posture, it's bad! But hey, I'm working on it.

Learning to breathe is a biggie, I still have trouble remembering to breathe when being hit or joint locked or something like that.

Movement wasn't really a problem coming from TKD and kenpo, but moving with good posture sure is. 

So what have I said here..................... Well all 4 are so important it's hard to seperate them as one being more important to learn first than another.

But I'll stick with relaxation:  Story - Last tuesday we had a student that's been in it for about a month and is just so stiff and tense, he cracked a rib on another students knee when we were doing a drill. He got spun sideways and fell on the knee and crack! It was loud too, oh wait a minute that was his scream  

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2002)

Perhaps someone could comment on this post in the General forum?


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *I would say learning to relax is most important for a begininer, they are so tight and tense when starting. *



It's funny. Many Kenpoists cannot relax. Just can't. In fact if they relaxed their techniques would be even better. They are fighting themselves.


----------



## eternalwhitebelt (Jul 22, 2002)

Breathing is the master key.

From proper breathing comes relaxation.

From relaxation comes the proper posture.

After you get these three, then you can learn movement.

Unfortunatly it is almost always taught the other way around.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> It's funny. Many Kenpoists cannot relax. Just can't. In fact if they relaxed their techniques would be even better. They are fighting themselves. *



And when you point this out to them, they think your nuts.  I'm telling some students to relax all the time and they always say "I am relaxed", but I can see that they're not. My instructor has always said that when I learn to relax I would be able to how tense those around me are, and it's so true.


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *And when you point this out to them, they think your nuts.  I'm telling some students to relax all the time and they always say "I am relaxed", but I can see that they're not. My instructor has always said that when I learn to relax I would be able to how tense those around me are, and it's so true.*



The problem is that many Kenpoists seem to have the idea that they must be tense to hit hard when the truth is that the more relaxed they are the harder they hit.

Look at Boxers, when they throw and are working they are very relaxed. They breathe. They try to use their footwork to stay in a proper position to throw their arsenal so they are in motion a lot.

1) Posture
2) Movement
3) Breathing
4) Relaxation

Hmmm...sounds like Systema to me. Ha ha ha! But many arts benefit from these concepts. It's easy to see why your instructor does both Kenpo and Systema Kirk.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *1) Posture
> 2) Movement
> 3) Breathing
> 4) Relaxation*


----------



## Roland (Feb 2, 2003)

All of these are important, yes!

If you have these, then you 'FEEL' good, right?





As opposed to looking good, or being great!


----------



## Arthur (Feb 2, 2003)

Which corner of a square is most important?

All must be 90 degrees... or it isn't a square, no?

Arthur


----------



## Furtry (Feb 3, 2003)

Movement is paramount.



> I say that posture, including stance, is what is most important for a begginer to learn. Then movement, footwork, would be next.


  No stances in Systema.
The only footwork is walking.
Relaxation is easy if you know how to move out of harms way. 

Do not sacrifice one for the sake of the other.
Relax but don't be a wet noodle. Keep form but remember there is no pole up your rectum. Breath normally do not hyperventilate.


----------



## Furtry (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eternalwhitebelt _
> *Breathing is the master key.
> 
> From proper breathing comes relaxation.
> ...


  Who is teaching you that way? cause they have it rite.


----------

